# "Confessions" Challenge Winner



## Travers (Sep 27, 2013)

After a close race for the top spot, one entry stands above the rest. Join us in congratulating *lasm* for her winning entry "*cutting*".
lasm will receive this month's laureate award and chose the next prompt.

Congratulations, lasm!


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Sep 27, 2013)

A very close race indeed and a lot of good entries! I voted for Chester's Daughter and Apple myself, in fact (and an Anonymous poet, too). Thanks to everybody and especially to Travers and Chester's Daughter for running this. Very pleased to have won.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 27, 2013)

Congratulations, lasm.  Your entry got my vote.


----------



## PiP (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats Lasm  It was a tough competition this month.

Looking forward to the next prompt - please make it a good one!

PiP


----------



## escorial (Sep 28, 2013)

well done.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Sep 28, 2013)

Well penned and well deserved. Congrats, lasm!


----------



## Vitaly Ana (Oct 1, 2013)

Well done Iasm!!


----------



## Cran (Oct 1, 2013)

Congratulations *lasm*.

Well done also to *apple* and *CD* for your close tied second placings.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks, everybody!  'Tis an honor.


----------

